# Zwei Dateien miteinander vergleichen



## JimK (24. Nov 2010)

Hi,

ich hänge grad an einem Problem. Ich muss zwei Dateien miteinander vergleichen. In der Datei A ist die Postleitzahl; Ort; Straße; Hausnummer; Hausnummernzusatz; Rechtswert; Hochwert gegeben. In Datei B Datensatznummer; Ort; Straße; Hausnummer; Hausnummernzusatz. 
Datei A lese ich in einen Konstruktor ein und speichere es in eine LinkedList.
Auf folgende gedanke bin ich schon gekommen: 
- ich könnte erst die Datei A einlesen, speichern und dann die zweite einlesen und jede Zeile mit der LinkedList vergleichen. Würde aber gerne alle Datein mit einmal einlesen und sofort vergleichen und dann erst in die LinkedList speichern. Ist das möglich?
Ist es überhaupt eine gute Idee Konstruktoren zu verwenden? Ich mach es nur um die Daten zusammenzuhalten.

Hier mein vorerst code:

```
package verwaltung;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.util.LinkedList;
import java.util.StringTokenizer;

import javax.swing.JFileChooser;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

public class Daten {
	static LinkedList<Verwaltung> list = new LinkedList<Verwaltung>();
	static Verwaltung[] test = new Verwaltung[6];
	static int n = 0;
	static boolean aussage = false;

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		int zahl;

		do {
			String s = JOptionPane
					.showInputDialog("Bitte Zahl eingeben\n1. Datei/en auswerten\n4. Abbrechen");
			zahl = Integer.parseInt(s);

			switch (zahl) {
			case 1:
                                Multiple();

				break;

			

			}
		} while (zahl < 4);

	}

	public static void Multiple() {
		try {

			String line = null;
			int z = 0;

			JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
			chooser.setMultiSelectionEnabled(true);
			chooser.setFileSelectionMode(JFileChooser.FILES_ONLY);

			int returnVal = chooser.showOpenDialog(null);

			if (returnVal == JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION) {

				File[] sf = chooser.getSelectedFiles();

				for (int t = 0; t < sf.length; t++) {

					BufferedReader f = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(sf[t]));

					while (true) {

						z++;
						line = f.readLine();
						if (line == null)
							break;
						StringTokenizer tok = new StringTokenizer(line,";");
						String b1 = tok.nextToken();
						int s1 = Integer.valueOf(b1);
						String s2 = tok.nextToken();
						String s3 = tok.nextToken();
						String b4 = tok.nextToken();
						double s4 = Double.valueOf(b4);
						String s5 = tok.nextToken();
						String b6 = tok.nextToken();
						Double s6 = Double.valueOf(b6);
						String b7 = tok.nextToken();
						Double s7 = Double.valueOf(b7);
						Verwaltung a = new Verwaltung(s1, s2, s3, s4 ,s5, s6, s7);

									
	
						
						list.add(a);
						
					}
					f.close();
				}

				for(Verwaltung g : list)
				{

					System.out.println(g);
				}

				n++;

			}
		}

		catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen der Datei");
		}
	}
}
```

Konstruktor:

```
package verwaltung;

public class Verwaltung {
	
	int plz;
	String ort;
	String str;
	Double hnr;
	String hnrz;
	double rw;
	double hw;
	

	Verwaltung(int plz, String ort, String str, double hnr, String hnrz, Double rw, Double hw) {
		this.plz = plz;
		this.ort = ort;
		this.str = str;
		this.hnr = hnr;
		this.hnrz = hnrz;
		this.rw = rw;
		this.hw = hw;
		
	}
	
	public String toString()
	{
		return "("+plz+" , "+ort+" , "+str+" , " + hnr + " , " + hnrz+" , "+ rw +" , " + hw + ")";
	}
	
}
```


----------



## AmunRa (24. Nov 2010)

Ich versteh deine Frage nicht.

Natürlich kannst du auch zwei Files "parallel" einlesen. Dazu kannst du ja einfach zuerst aus dem einen File eine Zeile einlesen und dann aus dem zweiten File mit einem anderen FileReader (bzw. was du halt sonst verwedest zum einlesen BufferedReader)


----------



## homer65 (24. Nov 2010)

Sinnvoll ist es beide Dateien einzulesen, z.B als LinkedList. Beide dann zu sortieren. Von jeder LinkedList den ersten Satz zu betrachten (aktiv machen). Dann anschließend nur den nächsten Satz von der LinkedList zu lesen deren aktiver Satz der kleinere ist. Und so weiter und so fort.


----------



## Andi_CH (24. Nov 2010)

Ich habe aktuell ein sehr ähnliches Problem das ich löse (Vergleichen von Property-Files)

Vielleicht bringt dich das auf eine Idee etwas ähnliches aufzubauen - ein fertige Lösung habe ich nicht.
Aber viele Ideen, wenn du wirklich so etwas implentieren möchtest.

Ich habe mir eine Datenstruktur ausgedacht in die ich die Daten einlese.
Diese Datenstruktur implementiert compareTo() makeIdentical() und noch einiges mehr.

Es sind allerdings keine fertigen Datenstrukturen sondern selbst gebaute Klassen, denn der Vergleich in meinem Fall ist tricky - die Files enthalten auch Kommentare und die ich nicht vergleiche, will diese aber trotzdem speichern, denn am Ende generiere ich neue, allenfalls ergänzte Files mit den Originalkommentaren

Der Vergleicher iteriert über alle Labels aller Datenblöcke der Vorlage (das ist die welche als Parameter angegeben ist) und sucht in allen Datenblöcken der lokalen Datenstruktur ob das Label auch vorhanden ist - wenn ja ok. (Details lasse ich)


Pseudoloesung (die echte ist zu gross  )


```
public abstract class Block{}

public class CommentBlock extends Block{
    Vector<String> kommentarZeilen;
}

public class DataBlock extends Block{
    HashMap<Sring, String> daten; // Key - Label Paare
}

public class PropertyContent {
    Vector<Block> blocks;
}

public static main(String[] args) {
    PropertyContent contentA;
    PropertyContent contentB;

    if (contentB.compareTo(contentA))
        blabla();
   else
        contentB.makeIdentical(contentA);
}
```


----------



## JimK (24. Nov 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich glaube mein großes Problem ist erstmal wie ich die Dateien am besten einlese. Ich hab nämlich eine Idee. Könnte ich die Zeile als String in einer LinkedList speichern und dann einen bestimmten Abschnitt mit den Strings aus der zweiten Datei vergleichen? Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es erklären soll. ;( 
Ziel ist halt, die zwei Datein einzulesen und auf Ort, Straße, Hsnr zu vergleichen und wenn diese übereinstimmen, dann sollen diese Daten zusammengeführt werden. Es muss also folgendes passieren:

Datei A mit folgendem Inhalt:
Postleitzahl; Ort; Straße; Hausnummer; Hausnummernzusatz; Rechtswert; Hochwert

Datei B mit folgendem Inhalt:
Datensatznummer; Ort; Straße; Hausnummer; Hausnummernzusatz

Diese zwei Dateien sollen dann in dieser Form am Ende Ausgegeben werden:
Datensatznummer; Ort; Straße; Hausnummer; Hausnummernzusatz;Rechtswert; Hochwert

LG JimK


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Nov 2010)

JimK hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube mein großes Problem ist erstmal wie ich die Dateien am besten einlese. Ich hab nämlich eine Idee. Könnte ich die Zeile als String in einer LinkedList speichern und dann einen bestimmten Abschnitt mit den Strings aus der zweiten Datei vergleichen? Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich es erklären soll. ;(
> Ziel ist halt, die zwei Dateien einzulesen und auf Ort, Straße, Hsnr zu vergleichen und wenn diese übereinstimmen, dann sollen diese Daten zusammengeführt werden. Es muss also folgendes passieren:
> 
> Datei A mit folgendem Inhalt:
> ...



Deine Daten sind nicht alles Strings - also lies die Daten als das ein was sie sind.
(Strings vergleichen wenn es um Daten geht - Kopfschüttel!)

Ich vermute mal: PLZ, Hausnummer, Rechtswer und hochwert = int 
 - etc.

(Die Dateien haben viele redundante Daten da musst du dir genau überlegen, was du bei Inkonsistenzen tun willst.)

Mach eine Klasse mit den Attributen der Datei A, eine mit den Attributen von B
Oder du machst eine die alle Attribute beinhaltet

Als container bietet sich je nach dem eine oder zwei HashMap an mit der Datensatznummer als Key.
Du solltest zuerst B einlesen und dann beim einlesen von A nachschauen ob es das Objekt schon gibt und die dort vorhandene Datensatznummer verwenden.

Wenn du dann alle Dateien eingelesen hast, kannst du deinen wie auch immer gearteten Vergleich über die Datenstrukturen machen.

Das tönt jetzt nach mehr Aufwand, aber glaub mir es lohnt sich.

Strings verlgeichen - na ja - da hast du zwar schneller die ersten Zeilen Code, aber bis das läuft dauert es ewig.


----------



## fastjack (25. Nov 2010)

Muß das den unbedingt programmiert werden? Ansonsten würde ich ein DIF-Programm benutzen.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2010)

Gibt auch schon generische Java Diff Implementierungen:

incava.org
java-diff-utils - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Nov 2010)

Das Subjekt ist glaub etwas falsch - so wie ich es mitlerweile verstehe geht es nicht darum die Dateien zu vergleichen, sondern die zusammen zu führen.


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Das Subjekt ist glaub etwas falsch - so wie ich es mitlerweile verstehe geht es nicht darum die Dateien zu vergleichen, sondern die zusammen zu führen.



Ich glaube das kann das zweite von mir gelinkte Projekt (zumindest laut Doku, hab das noch nicht ausprobiert). Diff -> Merge differences/create Patch

Lohnt sich zumindest mal anzusehen.


----------



## JimK (25. Nov 2010)

hi,

ich muss mich erstmal für die ganzen guten Ansätze bedanken. 
ich habe mir nochmal die verwirrende aufgabenstellung genau erklären lassen. es soll nur lediglich ein vergleich stattfinden. hab es jetzt auch hinbekommen in dem ich zwei klassen mit den jeweiligen attributen der datei erzeuge. ich lese die erste datei in eine linkedlist ein und nutze diese als referenz. dann wird die zweite datei eingelesen und während die zeilen ausgelesen werden vergleicht er sofort und speichert das ergebnis in eine zweite linkedlist. jetzt muss ich nur noch diese liste sortieren, aber ich google erstmal bevor ich fragen stelle. 
danke für eure hilfe.

LG JimK


----------



## JimK (25. Nov 2010)

Sortieren funktioniert auch!!! Dieses Forum ist einfach genial...

LG JimK


----------

